# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  БП 3.0 Перевод материала в товар и обратно

## AndyPanda

Всем добрый день! Может кто покажет по БП 3.0.
Общепринятая система у ИП, партионный учет, есть производство.
Покупаем зерно, которое можем пустить в производство(в основном), но можем и продать. Раз это в основном сырье - приходуем как материал на 10 счет.
Когда понадобилось продать - делаем перевод товара с 10 на 41 счет (продажа сразу с 10 счета не подходит, т.к. выручка идет на счет прочих расходов, а не на 90.01).
На остатках на 41 счете товар появился, но...продать его не получается, ругается на отсутствующую парию, т.к. в партионном учете (регистр ИП МПЗ) он продалжает числится как материал. Причем это характерно только для ИП, пока было ООО такой проблемы небыло. Пока сделал перевод с сырья на товар через комплектацию...прокатило, но боюсь в отчетности это вылезет неверно..
У кого какие мысли?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем добрый день! Может кто покажет по БП 3.0.
> Общепринятая система у ИП, партионный учет, есть производство.
> Покупаем зерно, которое можем пустить в производство(в основном), но можем и продать. Раз это в основном сырье - приходуем как материал на 10 счет.
> Когда понадобилось продать - делаем перевод товара с 10 на 41 счет (продажа сразу с 10 счета не подходит, т.к. выручка идет на счет прочих расходов, а не на 90.01).
> На остатках на 41 счете товар появился, но...продать его не получается, ругается на отсутствующую парию, т.к. в партионном учете (регистр ИП МПЗ) он продалжает числится как материал. Причем это характерно только для ИП, пока было ООО такой проблемы небыло. Пока сделал перевод с сырья на товар через комплектацию...прокатило, но боюсь в отчетности это вылезет неверно..
> У кого какие мысли?


Использовать документ "Перемещение товаров" склад не менять, а в счете учета отправителя указать 10.1, а получателя - 41.1
Лучше списать материал и оприходовать ирвар
Тогда двинется и регистр

----------


## AndyPanda

Дык и я так думал.Пока была организация - это работало замечательно.Но с появлением ИП при приходовании появился дополнительный регистр МПЗ ИП, где явно указывается материал это или товар. А при переводе с 10 на 41 идут только проводки, а вот движений по регистру нет(следовательно и продать такой товар нельзя - нет партии)!

----------

